# 4x8 space?



## Killertea08 (Sep 3, 2012)

My space is 4x8 that is inside a shed that is 10x12 and 8 ft tall.  The grow space will have 3 600w lamps air cooled temp controlled by a 12000 btu window a/c and co2 provided by a generator.  This going to be a closed system assentualy, any suggestions anyone.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you a hydro guy or soil? youre are gunna need to run warmer temps with the Co2... if youre hydro youre gunna need a res. chiller. Do you have a PPM meter for the Co2? you need to dial the Co2 in to make it useful. Is the shed insulated for summer temps and the winter freeze?  Do you have fans for plant movement and air flow? I can go on forever lol...


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 3, 2012)

Soil all the way and yes im going to invest in a good ppm co2 meter to keep consistent levels maintained.


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 3, 2012)

There are circulation fans yes, one wall mounted 18in oscillation fan.  By insulation what do you recommend?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 3, 2012)

Wall and ceiling insulation... the pink fiberglass rolls. If the building isn't insulated it will be difficult to maintain steady temps. When running Co2 you want temps between 85 and 90.


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn! 85 and 90 are you serious?  I never go above 80 deg, i do understand that with Co2 enrichment you can up the temps above 75, but 90 degrees worrys me imho.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 3, 2012)

a good friend of mine runs his sealed rooms at 90 constantly.


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, ok i will have to experiment


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 3, 2012)

Dont forget you will need to control reletive humidity... with those temps the r/h will skyrocket, and you will need to water/feed more as well. Its expensive to run sealed rooms...


----------

